# Pressemeldung: WWF: "Bundesregierung spielt Thunfisch-Mafia in die Hände"



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2009)

Pressemeldung

*Vorerst keine deutsche Unterstützung für Schutz des Roten Thunfischs
   - WWF: "Bundesregierung spielt Thunfisch-Mafia in die Hände" =​* 
   Hamburg, 28. August (AFP) - 
Die von Bundesumweltminister Sigmar Gabriel (SPD) angekündigte Unterstützung zur Rettung des Roten Thunfischs im Mittelmeer ist vorerst gescheitert: Ein von Gabriel befürworteter Plan, die von der Ausrottung bedrohten Fische schützen zu lassen, wurde vom Bundeslandwirtschaftsministerium torpediert, erfuhr die Nachrichtenagentur AFP am Freitag aus dem Bundesumweltministerium. Das Bundeslandwirtschaftsministerium wollte den Vorwurf am Freitag nicht kommentieren.

   Gabriel hatte angestrebt, den Roten Thun durch einen befristetes internationales Handelsverbot schützen zu lassen. Den Angaben zufolge verweigerte das für Fischerei zuständige Ministerium von Ilse Aigner (CSU) seine Stimme für eine Erklärung gegenüber der EU, wonach sich die Bundesregierung, wie andere Staaten auch, für das Handelsverbot einsetzt.

   Monaco hatte sich als erstes EU-Mitglied dafür eingesetzt, die Roten Thune  nach dem Washingtoner Artenschutzübereinkommen (CITES) schützen zu lassen und damit ein zeitlich befristetes Handelsverbot zu erreichen. Der Vorstoß wird inzwischen von Großbritannien, den Niederlanden, Polen und Österreich unterstützt. Diese hinterlegten ihr Votum dazu bei der EU-Generaldirektion Umwelt rechtzeitig. 

   Dass die Bundesregierung ein positives Votum wegen der Weigerung Aigners nun nicht rechtzeitig zustande brachte und sich daher der Stimme enthalten muss, bezeichnete die Umwelt- und Tierschutzorganisation WWF als Skandal. "Damit spielt die Bundesregierung der Thunfisch-Mafia im Mittelmeer und Atlantik in die Hände", sagte die WWF-Expertin Karoline Schacht. 

   Ranghohe Mitarbeiter Gabriels sehen in der Verweigerungshaltung in Aigners Ministerium eine "grundsätzliche Entscheidung". Dort wolle man nicht, dass Entscheidungen der EU-Fischereipolitik über CITES stattfänden und die EU-Umweltminister ein Mitspracherecht erhielten. Deshalb halte man dort die CITES-Listung von Fischen wie bereits beim vom Aussterben bedrohten weißen Hai und andere Arten für ein "falsches Instrument". Aigner plädiere deshalb in Sachen Roter Thunfisch dafür, die Fangquoten international auf Null zu setzen.

   Selbst Frankreich, das Umweltschützern zufolge bislang mehr Roten Thunfisch fing als alle anderen Mittelmeer-Länder, hatte sich für einen Handelsstopp der Fische nach CITES ausgesprochen. Staatspräsident Nicolas Sarkozy kündigte Mitte Juli an, den Vorstoß Monacos zu unterstützen. "Wir sind die letzte Generation, die noch die Möglichkeit hat zu handeln, bevor es zu spät ist. Wir müssen die Meeresressourcen jetzt schützen, um in Zukunft auch weiterhin fischen zu können", hatte Sarkozy erklärt.

   jo/oel/ul


----------



## Nolfravel (2. September 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: WWF: "Bundesregierung spielt Thunfisch-Mafia in die Hände"*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> .... schaizzz Wahlkampf....


 
Genau das ist das Problem...

Alleinw enn man sich überlegt, der Staat ist verschuldet aber die Parteien geben unzählige Milliarden für Plakate aus...#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q


Scheiß Politik, Scheiß Politiker, Scheiß Parteien


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Ulli3D (2. September 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: WWF: "Bundesregierung spielt Thunfisch-Mafia in die Hände"*

Das hat wahrscheinlich nichts mit den Politikern selber zu tun sondern mit der Ministerialbürokratie. Da gibt es ganz klare Regeln und eine davon ist, "*Du* kannst in Deinem Fürstentum (Zuständigkeitsbereich) machen was Du willst, ich werde Dich nicht behindern oder stören, so lange wie *Du* nicht an den Grenzen *meines* Fürstentums kratzt". Das ist reines Zuständigkeitsgerangel auf dem Rücken der Umwelt aber das juckt den, wahrscheinlich zuständigen, Oberamtsrat nicht. 

Er ist der wahre Machtinhaber und nicht schuldig, die Schuld fällt auf den Minister.

P.S. Als Oberamtsrat kennt man sich halt aus :g, ein Minister ist verwaltungsmäßig ein Analphabet.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (2. September 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: WWF: "Bundesregierung spielt Thunfisch-Mafia in die Hände"*

Auch wenn´s jetzt (verbotenerweise) politisch wird - aber es ist mal wieder schön zu sehen (fast schon klassisch) welche Partei da wie vorgeht...
In Bayern setzt man ja auch immer noch auf konventionellen Landbau. |rolleyes


----------



## Sailfisch (9. September 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: WWF: "Bundesregierung spielt Thunfisch-Mafia in die Hände"*

zur Kenntnis



> Druck auf Aigner zur Rettung des Roten Thunfischs wächst
> BGFCD beteiligt sich an Allianz von WWF bis Greenpeace
> (joe) - Bundeslandwirtschaftsministerin Ilse Aigner (CSU) gerät immer mehr unter Druck, sich endlich für die Rettung des vom Aussterben bedrohten Roten Thunfischs einzusetzen. In einem offenen Brief vom Montag forderten die Umweltschutzstiftung WWF und zwölf weitere Organisationen Aigner auf, den Antrag zur Listung des Roten Thuns im Washingtoner Artenschutzübereinkommen (CITES) auf EU-Ebene ebenfalls zu unterstützen. Bislang droht das Votum für ein weltweites befristetes Handelsverbot am Kompetenzstreit zwischen Aigner und dem Umweltministerium zu scheitern. Auch der BGFCD als Mitglied der IGFA unterstützt die Initiative zum Schutz der Thune: Der Vize-Vorsitzende, Robert Kopp, hat den Brief an Aigner deshalb ebenfalls unterzeichnet.
> 
> Das Schreiben ist hier als PDF eingestellt: http://www.bgfc.de/new_window/imgs/2009-09-07_Verbändebrief_BMAigner_Roter Thun_070909.pdf


----------



## HD4ever (9. September 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: WWF: "Bundesregierung spielt Thunfisch-Mafia in die Hände"*

traurig traurig ...
bei solch wichtigen Sachen kriegen sie es erst gebacken wenn es 5 nach 12 ist #q


----------



## HD4ever (22. September 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: WWF: "Bundesregierung spielt Thunfisch-Mafia in die Hände"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> sich für einen Handelsstopp der Fische nach CITES ausgesprochen. Staatspräsident Nicolas Sarkozy kündigte Mitte Juli an, den Vorstoß Monacos zu unterstützen. "Wir sind die letzte Generation, die noch die Möglichkeit hat zu handeln, bevor es zu spät ist. Wir müssen die Meeresressourcen jetzt schützen, um in Zukunft auch weiterhin fischen zu können",




dazu *diese *Meldung ! #q
man wie traurig ist das nur wieder ... echt zum :v


----------



## gründler (22. September 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: WWF: "Bundesregierung spielt Thunfisch-Mafia in die Hände"*

........


----------

